# Nearly recovered from DP



## Daphne (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey,
I want to give some hope, especially for those who got this shit from drugs, but also for those who suffered from any kind of violence by their parents. I got my DP from MDMA one year ago and I felt like living in a nightmare. At the moment it is nearly gone, just these weird thoughts return from time to time, but they aren't as frightening as before. I'm still quite depressive, but I was also before I got the DP and it is bearable and I guess also decreasing. I can work again and sometimes feel some kind of vitality and joy.
Helpful for me was to speak about the emotional abuse by my father and the horrible emotional (also physical) violence in my familiy with therapists and friends. Taking RhodiolaRhosea-capsules, Lavendula-Capsules and Vitamin B was also a little helpful: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover/ Thanx Tommygunz!
I also went to a daily clinic for 6 weeks.
I got moments when I felt like getting better, then frightened and then strange again. I think these moments where indeed moments of bettering, though after having a little panic attac I thought nothing really had gone better. Recovery has been a slow process and sometimes I wasn't sure if I was really getting better or just fancying I would recover.
I changed a lot in my life, it was the first time I really became aware how horrible my parents bothered me. I never had a good realtionship to a man, just when I got the DP I got to know my new boyfriend and he went with me through this. It's not perfect, but it's the first time that I'm with somebody who treats me good generally.
Sorry for my bad English, but I wanted to tell you!
Daphne


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your recovery . I love to read about them, Its sad that your parents have abused you, but its great that you are healing. Wish you the best of luck..... LIndsayloo!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Daphne said:


> Hey,
> I want to give some hope, especially for those who got this shit from drugs, but also for those who suffered from any kind of violence by their parents. I got my DP from MDMA one year ago and I felt like living in a nightmare. At the moment it is nearly gone, just these weird thoughts return from time to time, but they aren't as frightening as before. I'm still quite depressive, but I was also before I got the DP and it is bearable and I guess also decreasing. I can work again and sometimes feel some kind of vitality and joy.
> Helpful for me was to speak about the emotional abuse by my father and the horrible emotional (also physical) violence in my familiy with therapists and friends. Taking RhodiolaRhosea-capsules, Lavendula-Capsules and Vitamin B was also a little helpful: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover/ Thanx Tommygunz!
> I also went to a daily clinic for 6 weeks.
> ...


Thats great! I wish i could of stayed on the supplements.


----------

